# Very nice 8 I let walk



## pic217

After I decided to let this deer walk I got a few seconds of video of him. I edited it in slow motion so you would have longer to look.


----------



## bulldawgborn

Heckuva 8 point right there.  Looks mature.  I think i would have had to let him hold a round.  Good luck getting the one you are after.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marknga

Yes sir that is a nice buck, would have let him ride in the truck. But next year he will be even nicer. What a blessing to even see an animal like that in person.


----------



## dominantpredator

Great video and I think you made a great decision too


----------



## Horns

I think I would have give him a one way ticket to the house


----------



## deers2ward

Nice work


----------



## davidhelmly

dominantpredator said:


> Great video and I think you made a great decision too



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## wvdawg

Wow!  Must be a real brute nearby!  Hope you get him!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

nice one


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Excellent buck, y'all think he's 3 1/2 yrs. old?


----------



## pic217

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Excellent buck, y'all think he's 3 1/2 yrs. old?



I saw this same deer again 4 days later and got a lot more video of him and everybody that saw that agreed he is 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## Flaustin1

Bigger man than me.  Ida dropped the hammer.


----------



## jimmyb

That's what it takes if you want to grow a stud,congrats on passing hopefully he will make it to next year. He looks 4 to me because of the beam length, and size of his front leg near his shoulder.He will add some time length and mass.


----------



## RutthenStrut

very nice buck... but the video quality is very impresive!


----------



## Core Lokt

You have more self control than I do. you must have some true studs on that property. I also liked the video quality


----------



## Broken Tine

Wow. I bet he is a stud this year if he survived.


----------

